# If not a GSD, what breed for SchH?



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

This is just a what if thread......

I am a GSD guy to the bone....but I have been waiting for a working line pup for a really long time, so I need something to think about and occupy my puppy anticipation from now until January 2011!

So under the category of daydreaming.....if you were going to work anything other than a GSD in SchH, what would it be?

The AWDF site is a good place to daydream on this topic. After some consideration, for me, the Giant Schnauzer. Good size not to big/small, and a serious dog. From an aesthetics perspective, and I am not typically a fan of croping (ears/tail), I would crop even in the face of balance consideration. 

No GSD, but a Giant Schnauzer would be interesting to me....what would be your second choice breed for SchH?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

To make the discussion interesting: you can't say Malinois 

I would get a big mean fluffy Bouvier!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I might do a dobe. Seen a few I thought were gorgeous, and had a 
shepherd/dobe mix who was a great dog for 12 years. He was my first 
dog, has been gone 25 years and I still miss him.

There was a Schnauzer in the club I started SchH in, he was cool, but
I like being able to see the eyes, something not always visible with them or Bouviers. 

Have seen a couple of Mal pups I would have taken home if I could have too. 

So many dogs, so little time.
:crazy:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If not a GSD I can't see myself doing SchH at all. But if all the GSDs disappeared from the planet, I might consider a Dutchie. I just cannot every, ever see myself owning a Mal, I don't care how successful they can be. 

I like Dobes, and that might be my first choice, except finding one with the temperament for this sort of work anymore would be very difficult. 

A Hovawart could be interesting too. I like the look of the black/tans, but might have go get a yellow just for the fun of having something everyone would assume is a Golden Retriever that doesn't act in any way, shape or form like a Golden. 

Or I might have to pick something completely off the wall that one would never think of as a SchH dog, like that Boerboel, just to try it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If not a Mal then a Dutchie, Heeler, or pit bull. I don't like Rotts, Dobes, or dogs with any sort of curly or wavy hair.

Chris I've seen a Boerboel doing SchH! The dog was aggressive and big but it seemed to tire quickly especially barking in the blind.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am not sure I would do SchH anymore if I could not train and work a GSD. My first dog to title in OB was a Dobe, but good ones are so darn hard to find that they are like that proverbial needle in a haystack. I like watching many of the other breeds, but, I don't know, they don't interest me at all.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A Catahoula...:wild:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Dutchs!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

A Rottie or a (omg) WHITE Dobe. If I can find a good one that is.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd love to get a Rottweiler (a good one!) and title it. 

Maybe some day?

I'd love to see Samba's Catahoula working!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bouvier!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I'd love to see Samba's Catahoula working!


Me too!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chris Wild said:


> Or I might have to pick something completely off the wall that one would never think of as a SchH dog, like that Boerboel, just to try it.


Yes, I'd have to go with something different also but I'm not sure what. I wouldn't want a Dobe or Mal. Maybe a Rott but maybe not. I doubt a Malamute would ever bother unless she could pull a few helpers around in a cart and eat the tracking articles. Loved the JRT - Mr. Murphy.

How about some kind of poodle? Really - I'm serious. :wild: Poodles are very smart.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It would definitely be interesting to try to title with the smallest dog possible ... has to be big enough to handle the dumbbell, clear the jump, bite the sleeve.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Vinnie said:


> How about some kind of poodle? Really - I'm serious. :wild: Poodles are very smart.


Actually, if you found a Standard Poodle out of hunting lines (if anyone still breeds those anymore), I wouldn't be at all surprised if it could do it.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a couple articles about Standard Poodles for in field trials: Woman Breeds Poodles For Their Original Purpose: Hunting - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver
Chad Love: The Finest "Gun Poodle" Around | Field & Stream

Before deciding on a GSD, I had thought about a Beauceron, but they are difficult to find.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Belgian Malinois :thumbup: That would be mine second choice right after GSD


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Jason L said:


> It would definitely be interesting to try to title with the smallest dog possible ... has to be big enough to handle the dumbbell, clear the jump, bite the sleeve.


Border Collie??


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Am. Bull


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Samba said:


> A Catahoula...:wild:


For as cool as I think a Giant Schnauzer would be, the Catahoula Leopard Dog would be so unique to see trial that it would be just a blast to work one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hear there are some that some Cats can do it. The SDA guys told me about one that had done something, but I don't know to what level.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

A dobe or Argentinian Dogo for me- both smart breeds!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

A Dutch Shepherd, or maybe an ACD. Or I might just forgo SchH altogether and get an Aussie or a Border Collie and start agility.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*poodle ppd*

I once met an off-white standard poodle who did personal protection, she could and would kick your butt, no problemo.

Odd to see, but have seen it...
(no wise-cracks about me being older than dirt)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I have heard that Sheila Booth once trained and titled a standard poodle back in the mid-late 70s. Would be interesting to watch/see in person. If you'd of only known, you would of videoed that for me right?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Jason L said:


> To make the discussion interesting: you can't say Malinois
> 
> I would get a big mean fluffy Bouvier!


How about a big mean fluffy Laekenois?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I knew someone who was doing SchH with a pet bred Standard Poodle. Never got near the point of trialing but the dog did well enough at training and they enjoyed it. I have heard of Corgis doing it, although I suspect it'd be hard to find many with the nerves _and_ drive needed. I'm pretty sure my Rough Collie would have loved it, although it would have all been a game to him. Again though, IMO Collies who could do it would be few and far between.

Also a knew a Dogo who did it but that dog was...not real stable. The club the owner trained at found out she was attempting to work him in bitework at home and that he had a bite record, including having attacked a kid and she was pretty much told she was not welcome there any more.

I'd love to do SchH with my black Belgians. I started with my boy and he loved it. It's just hard for me to be able to devote that sort of time to yet another training venue. The SchH club closest to me is a great club and very accepting of all dogs but you pretty much have to go weekly and spend all day Sunday there. 

So for me SchH remains one of those things that I admire from afar and hope to do... someday.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely a Dutchie.. I think seeing a standard poodle doing protection would be very neat though!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Though I have not owned one, I would also give an Australian Cattle Dog a go.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

A Dutch Shepherd


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How about a Lion? 

Not a dog, but can't you just see the trial!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

A Jack Russell Terrier that would be fun. Or maybe a bull terrier


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

How about a chesapeake retriever? I heard those dogs have a bit of fight in them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I attended a club where a Chessie competed. That dog did fairly well.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Just out of curiosity I took out a sleeve and the bitesuit this morning and played a little with my little 16lbs corgi mix. She can't fit her mouth around the sleeve but she can definitely bite the suit


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good for the little one!! I decided to give the Catahoula a try and then remembered why I don't play tug with him.... I am old and slow. Pulled the tug up high and then heard the snap snap and felt the air right by my ear as the brown blur went by. I would have my son work with him, but it is 98 today and 70 percent humidity. To think I looked forward to summer!!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Hmm...if no Malinois, then I think I would work a dutch shepherd.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

bouvier or rottie

although i cant imagine myself owning either one of them. if i was going to go with another breed it would defenitly be another herder


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow.. I would never own a Mal... we have them in the club, along with a dobie, a rottie, and of course, the GSDs. I am a GSD lover to the end, but if I were just WORKING another breed  I am unsure... I have my Pit Bull, and I know of a guy who does the Border Collies... And small dogs are interesting... We also have a member who trains her Czeck Vlcaks ( wolfdogs) and it's cool!

I might have to go with an Olde English Bulldogge ( my bro has one we are working with), a Great Dane...... a Dogue de bordeaux would interest me !!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My neighbour just adopted a 2 year old Cane Corso... I think I would want to work with one. He is a pretty neat dog, I usually don't like the bully type breeds, but he has stole my heart. I am trying to get him to bring the big boy out to the club one day.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

The dogs have to have drive though, no matter how "off" the breed is ... or else it's just a pain in the butt to work, like fitting square into a circle.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Jason L said:


> It would definitely be interesting to try to title with the smallest dog possible ... has to be big enough to handle the dumbbell, clear the jump, bite the sleeve.





cagirl said:


> A Jack Russell Terrier that would be fun. Or maybe a bull terrier


Ha, that's funny. My husband just showed me this video the other day:


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I think that instead of leaving the Malinois out of this discussion we should leave out the breeds that simply can't do the work.:crazy:

I guess I find the sport hard enough with out nonsense like Dogos, Catahulas, bull breeds etc tripping me up.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Bull Breeds can do extremely well, though. Have a friend with a Pit Bull that was extraordinary at Schutzhund!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That little dude has the spunk and drive....he just needs some height,lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think an Australian Kelpie would be able to excel in the sport, agile and quick along with a great work ethic-that may be my choice...though some aren't the best in the looks department.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

that is a cute vid!

the club I checked out today had a few rotties and a lab


----------

